# Are We Eating Garbage?



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 17, 2007)

(Charles Spurgeon, "The Soul Winner")

"So that you may become blameless and pure, 
children of God without fault in a crooked and
depraved generation, in which you shine like
stars in the universe." Philippians 2:15

I believe that one reason why the church at this 
present moment has so little influence over the world, 
is because the world has so much influence over the 
church! Nowadays, we hear professors pleading that 
they may do this, and do that—that they may live like 
worldlings. My sad answer to them, when they crave 
this liberty is, "Do it if you dare. It may not cost you 
much hurt, for you are so bad already. Your cravings 
show how rotten your hearts are. If you are hungering 
after such dogs food—go dogs, and eat the garbage! 

Worldly amusements are fit food for pretenders and 
hypocrites. If you were God's children, you would loathe 
the thought of the world's evil joys. Your question would 
not be, "How far may we be like the world?" but your cry 
would be, "How can we get away from the world? How
can we come out of it?"

"Whatever is true,
whatever is noble,
whatever is right,
whatever is pure,
whatever is lovely,
whatever is admirable,
if anything is excellent or praiseworthy
—think about such things." Philippians 4:8


----------



## Davidius (Dec 17, 2007)

Having come been dragged semiconscious from the wreckage of neo-gnosticism and what I like to call "charismatic monasticism," I tend to have knee-jerk reactions to this kind of teaching. Spurgeon is a great teacher so I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt, but what do you think he means by "worldly amusements"?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 17, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Having come been dragged semiconscious from the wreckage of neo-gnosticism and what I like to call "charismatic monasticism," I tend to have knee-jerk reactions to this kind of teaching. Spurgeon is a great teacher so I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt, but what do you think he means by "worldly amusements"?



I would suppose anything that detracts from true holiness and anything that becomes an obsession and one becomes immoderate. Sometimes I have a kneejerk reaction as well but if Spurgeon saw the TV brainwashed generation that we have I think he would have a heart attack. It's a tough piece he penned for sure here. Makes one think. Self examination is always a good thing. I personally think that we all dally at times to close to the "unclean thing" for comfort. I know I have.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 17, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> > Having come been dragged semiconscious from the wreckage of neo-gnosticism and what I like to call "charismatic monasticism," I tend to have knee-jerk reactions to this kind of teaching. Spurgeon is a great teacher so I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt, but what do you think he means by "worldly amusements"?
> ...



 Thanks


----------



## Josiah (Dec 17, 2007)

thank you for posting this, it is very sobering.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 17, 2007)

I just had to throw away a movie dvd tonight because it was a mixture of "great entertainment" and "worldly amusement." I kept saying to myself, well, it was only bad in one or 2 places. But on deeper reflection, the entire thing was bad in its tone and general content and those one or two places was just where it popped above the surface.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 17, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> > Having come been dragged semiconscious from the wreckage of neo-gnosticism and what I like to call "charismatic monasticism," I tend to have knee-jerk reactions to this kind of teaching. Spurgeon is a great teacher so I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt, but what do you think he means by "worldly amusements"?
> ...





Interesting points, which gives us all plenty to think about.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 17, 2007)

[video=youtube;JEQeRLT1HNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEQeRLT1HNQ[/video]
Sorry; that's the song that came into my head. Carry on.


----------

